# Operation Urgent Fury, 25 Oct 1983



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2010)

Drank a toast to those that give all in Oct 1983.

Hard to think 27 years have gone by.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 25, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Hard to think 27 years have gone by.


 
Time flies by when we are getting old. :)

Certainly an event that shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 25, 2010)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 26, 2010)

I sat on Green ramp for hours that morning just to be told we would not be needed. :uhh: 

Rest easy Rangers, Paratroopers, SEALs and Marines.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2010)

Point Salines, Grand Anse, St. Georges, True Blue, Callvigny and even Grenada itself.....places never heard of until then. Now, places of honor for those who came when called upon, and for those who found their final resting place while answering the call. America actually found itself taking pride back into the military after so many turned their backs during and after Viet Nam. Damn shame how some things work their place in history, but worked well in the end.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2010)

Spent an hour with one of the guys who lost his legs in the friendly fire incident today; we are gonna hook up again next week and share photos, should be interesting.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2010)

RIP to the fallen and thanks to all that took part.


----------



## car (Oct 28, 2010)

It was a confusing time. If you remember, there were also some things going on in Beirut at the same time. My father called, and caught me at a rare moment at my apt (a couple of hours to do laundry.....) and was surprised that I wasn't in Lebanon. I couldn't tell him where I was going the next day.........

As I've said in other threads, that op changed the way we train, and, more imprtantly, communicate.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 29, 2010)

> RIP to the fallen and thanks to all that took part.


Same here!


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 30, 2010)

car said:


> It was a confusing time. If you remember, there were also some things going on in Beirut at the same time. My father called, and caught me at a rare moment at my apt (a couple of hours to do laundry.....) and was surprised that I wasn't in Lebanon. I couldn't tell him where I was going the next day.........
> 
> As I've said in other threads, that op changed the way we train, and, more imprtantly, communicate.



You must have been over at Pope around the same time I was.  I think we started loadout around 1700 day before H hour.


----------



## car (Oct 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> You must have been over at Pope around the same time I was.  I think we started loadout around 1700 day before H hour.


 
Yeah, I was around. Being Corps intel, we had a lot of latitude to move around.  I was a promotable Specialist (RetPara can vouch for that). We had a new Soldier in the unit, a Sergeant First Class right out of the school house. He had been one of my instructors. At that point, I became _*his*_ instructructor. Larry was a great guy, and a very willing student. :)


----------

